# Waffen oder Rüstungsschmied ?



## Lord Aresius (20. Juli 2008)

Bin zwar im Moment Zweihand-Waffen-Krieger, später werde ich den aber zum Def Krieger umskillen und somit als Tank existieren.

Von daher,  welche Spezialisierung macht Sinn ?

Hab mir hier zwar paar Threads durchgelesen, aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. Hab fast den Eindruck das es egal ist.


----------



## Melethron (21. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das ist Jacke wie Hose. Ich bin Waffenschmied geworden, weil es für mich einfacher war. Für den Rüstungsschmied muss man einge Schmiede Quests absolvieren. Umskillen kannst du immer, kostet eben Gold, wie gehabt.


----------



## Masakari (8. August 2008)

Im Moment gibt es keine Schmiedspezialisierung die dem Defftank was bringen würde. Skill Rüssischmied da haste immerhin ne Brust die du bis Archi Leder Brust tragen kannst als Offwarry. 
Als Waffenschmied kotzte eh ab. Kriegst im PvP/Heroic Badges eh alles hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Beides Sinnlos.

Die Markenwaffen/PvPWaffen sind Besser als Off.
Die Markenbrustplatte ist besser als Tank.

Skill Juwelenschleifer, da kriegste mit wenig aufwand 2 dps Trinkets, die du noch bis zum T6 Content tragen kannst XD


----------

